# Filipino Arts in Southern Nevada???



## jcraigking (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for Filipino Arts in Southern Nevada (Vegas/Henderson). Anyone have any info???


----------



## Gemini (Jan 17, 2006)

Because I have almost the same interests you do, in the same vicinity, I seem to be following you around. Seeing that you're listed as TKD and that's my primary art which I would like to continue, who you be able to answer the same question?


----------



## John J (Jan 18, 2006)

*Try one of these...*

*Manaois Systems International
Martial Arts Academy
*_Master Ariel Flores Mosses_
8450 W. Sahara, Suite 112
Las Vegas, NV 89117
[702] 325-9876

*SMASH
*Ocho Kantos Kali
_Punong Guro Dr. T. Jon Cuenca_
9620 S. Las Vegas Blvd. Suite N9
Las Vegas - 89123
[702] 407-7827

*Chinese Kickboxing
&
Filipino Combat Escrima*
_Founder Ed Goco Galang_
4331 W. Charleston Blvd
Las Vegas - 89102
[702] 871-8883

*Arnis Balite
Punong Guro Steven Dowd*
1297 Eider Circle
Fallon - 89406
punong_guro@arnisbalite.com

Good luck in your FMA endeavors!

John J


----------

